

Honest press release: We "turned to highly underpaid coders" - danso
http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/mediawire/155976/high-country-news-sends-out-surprisingly-truthful-press-release/

======
frankydp
Love this quote. So, I guess iOS devs are cheaper than web devs?

"Our long-term plan is to develop a mobile website, but who has $100,000 to
spend on that at a time when magazines are folding all around us?” says
Maxwell.

